# Ride Highlife UL 163w which bindings



## DrEwTiMe (Dec 13, 2012)

I gotta say even though I haven't ridden them yet the Union SL's I picked up are just about the best thing since sliced bread according to opinions in this forum and all over the Internet. Would go perfect with the UL but if I remember right they are not quite as stuff as the diodes, and frankly if you have the cash and really want they super aggressive response the diodes are a pretty serious binding! Rides El Hefe would be another good choice and also what ride them selves suggests using with that board. 

P.s- excuse any ridiculous spelling or grammar this was written on my cell phone lol.


----------



## Mr_Tidbit (Nov 11, 2011)

Bindings are really a personal preference thing... Many companies may market certain bindings with certain boards... but the fact is you can ride any bindings on any board if it fits your flex preferences. You say you feel like something stiffer and lighter.. is that compared to the Cartel or just in general?


----------



## SJ10 (Mar 3, 2010)

I run reflex C02s on my 163w. I also have diode ests on my t6 and would say they're similar in feel. Honestly you'll be good with either I just happen to prefer Burton. 

One thing I would look at however is your stance width. The reflex disk is somewhat limited in options compared to a more standard disk. I'd like to have 1/4" movement or finer instead of 1/2" movement with my reflex bindings.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Flux DMCC, Flow NX2 RS, Ride Capo, or K2 Companies.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

Nivek said:


> Flux DMCC, Flow NX2 RS, Ride Capo, or K2 Companies.


I have ridden the capos and dmcc light this year and if I had to pick I would be on the flux for sure.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

atr3yu said:


> I have ridden the capos and dmcc light this year and if I had to pick I would be on the flux for sure.


What makes the flux better than the Capo for something like the highlife? I thought it would be a softer binding?


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

scotty100 said:


> What makes the flux better than the Capo for something like the highlife? I thought it would be a softer binding?


I found them more than responsive enough, but that's for me. Also comfort, they are like riding in air. I really can't tell that they are there. Its like my boots are part of my board. I much prefer them over that capos.


----------



## j1nftw1n (Jan 13, 2013)

Some very nice suggestions so far thanks everyone, I will be doing some due diligence to dial it in on the perfect binding for my setup. 

Mr Tidbit your def right bindings def are a personal preference, although my choice of board rite now is the ride highlife there currently isnt a binding in the ride line that would suit my preference. I'm an intermediate free rider thats looking for comfort and control in a sleek lite weight package (no frills or fancy color ways if preferable) to replace my mid flex burton cartel which is more of a freestyle/all mountain binding. 

I was at REI hoping to check out the Burtion Diode but they were solds out ggop. They did have the burton malavita in stock, burton rates it a 6/10 on stiffness but i think its def stiffer than (id say 7/10) other bindings in the same bracket such as the mission and cartels. The malavita it feels like a very solid binding. The base plate is covered with a cushy eva pad and has bubble pockets in them, kinda reminds me of them ol skool nike and reeboks from back in the early 80's. I would imagine this would be a really comfortable ride and will cut down on a lot of chatter. The highback are not as high as the cartels but was noticeably stiffer. I also checked out the Union Contact Pro (designed by gigi ruff), was not as impressed with the build quality and although rated 7/10 by Union they were not as stiff as imagined. 

The quest continues :eusa_clap:


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

atr3yu said:


> I found them more than responsive enough, but that's for me. Also comfort, they are like riding in air. I really can't tell that they are there. Its like my boots are part of my board. I much prefer them over that capos.


Interesting, I'm looking at both these bindings right now and tempted by the DMCC but worried they won't be responsive enough for the likes of the highlife. I was thinking the SF45 would have been the more obvious option from flux. 

What boots do you wear with the DMCC? I also heard with reduced footprint boots the fit with the flux can seem a little loose at the sides...they look awesome though. I'd buy them from dogfunk and if they didn't work out they'll take them back anytime.


----------



## j1nftw1n (Jan 13, 2013)

scotty100 said:


> I'd buy them from dogfunk and if they didn't work out they'll take them back anytime.


+1 to that i freaking love the funk!

But sadly it seems like the dmcc it out of stock....DAMN!


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

scotty100 said:


> Interesting, I'm looking at both these bindings right now and tempted by the DMCC but worried they won't be responsive enough for the likes of the highlife. I was thinking the SF45 would have been the more obvious option from flux.
> 
> What boots do you wear with the DMCC? I also heard with reduced footprint boots the fit with the flux can seem a little loose at the sides...they look awesome though. I'd buy them from dogfunk and if they didn't work out they'll take them back anytime.


I am riding the DMCC Light's Size medium with Ride RFL Spd's Size 9.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

j1nftw1n said:


> +1 to that i freaking love the funk!


Then you're an idiot. 

Dogfunk only puts small shops out of business.

Go to your local shop and talk to someone. Service goes a long way.


----------



## j1nftw1n (Jan 13, 2013)

Nivek said:


> Then you're an idiot.
> 
> Dogfunk only puts small shops out of business.
> 
> Go to your local shop and talk to someone. Service goes a long way.


To each their own buddy. The rep I go to always offers excellent service and gear suggestions and on top of that he hooks me up with an extra discount off the retail price. I'll only shop from companies that will fully guarantee and stand behind the products they sell even when the product supplier themselves will not. Will the local shop you buy from allow you to return a product that you are not 100% satisfied with even after its been used? Will your local shop do a price match guarantee? Maybe you got wads of clash to blow but I dont wanna be sitting on gear that I wont use :dunno:


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Nivek said:


> Then you're an idiot.
> 
> Dogfunk only puts small shops out of business.
> 
> Go to your local shop and talk to someone. Service goes a long way.


I agree with you but sadly my local has burton and Rome and that's it. If I could find a local with k2, ride or flux I'd be all over it. The only one that comes close is REI and I might as well look online than go there...


----------

